

Last weekend to apply for Thiel Fellowship - rdl
http://www.thielfellowship.org/become-a-fellow/about-the-program/

======
rdl
If you're under 20, this seems like a great opportunity. I've met a bunch of
the participants, and even if you don't ultimately get the $100k fellowship,
just going through the process is more than worthwhile.

If you do get $100k to spend 2 years working on whatever amazing things you
can think of, it's obviously great.

If were under 20 I would definitely apply, even if I were a student at a top-
tier school (actually, especially if I were). It's not as if you can't go back
in a few years if that is the best thing for you at the time, but getting a
chance to spend 2 years exploring a business, technology, or other interest is
the best possible way I can think of spending 2 years.

